# Apple TV ?



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Does anyone have Apple TV?  Do you like it?  There are probably other brand boxes / software for this purpose, but not being techie and not having anyone to ask, I like the AppleCare that goes with all iItems.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have two of them, they're a few years old already. I use it mostly for sharing DVDs that I have ripped to my two TVs.....


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought Apple TV was kind of a new thing -- from later last year.  Sorta like Roku?  I'm not up on all the tech stuff so much.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

No, it's several years old already, first shipped Spring 2007. Started out a lot pricier than it is now; I think it was about $300 or so at the beginning, and had a relatively small hard drive. Now the drives are bigger, and the unit is smaller, and it does a lot more. It now has Netflix integrated, so you no longer need a Roku box. I think I paid about $225 for each of mine, now they are $99.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

We have it and love it - had the original (I guess) for a few years and got the new model when it came out last year - couldn't believe how small it was and how much more it does.  I love watching movie trailers on our big TV with it, and we have our DVDs ripped to it too so we can watch them on all TVs.  And we're using it for streaming Netflix too.  Seems to be a bit better than our blu-ray player for that.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, all.  I think I will be getting it.


----------



## Bakari (May 25, 2010)

Just like Meemo, we watch Netflix through our Apple TV. We literally stopped using the DVD service of Netflix because of the streaming available. I also use Homesharing on my Itunes account and watch movies, tv shows, documentaries, ITunes University and the list goes on.

It can't be beat for 99 bucks.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I got the new Apple TV for christmas and I'm amazed at how much I love it. I've switched from streaming Netflix off my Tivo to streaming Netflix off my Apple TV. The quality is so much better, and the interface is very fun and easy to use. And, you can use your iPod Touch/iPhone/iPad as a remote for it if you misplace your little remote (which is always happening at my house). I have my Flickr account setup as my screensaver, so my family pictures are showing on the screen whenever we're not watching, which is nice. And the internet radio feature I use often when I'm reading at night before bed. Plus, I can use Airplay to play the videos I've purchased on my iPad to show on my TV screen, plus purchase new videos through the iTunes store for the TV. I recommend it very highly, I would have gotten it much sooner had I known how useful it is!


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

Meemo said:


> We have it and love it - had the original (I guess) for a few years and got the new model when it came out last year - couldn't believe how small it was and how much more it does. I love watching movie trailers on our big TV with it, and *we have our DVDs ripped to it too so we can watch them on all TVs*. And we're using it for streaming Netflix too. Seems to be a bit better than our blu-ray player for that.


Can you explain that to me? What are you using to do it and are you storing on the ATV or on a computer? TIA . I have seventy eleven DVDs I'd love use on ATV.

I am curious about just how you guys are using your ATV. I really like it, but dl times are looooooong. I saw a small improvement changing my router, but non hd movies still run between 25 min and and hour to dl. I have had similar issues with rentals. I don't notice a problem with streaming Netflix, but I understand it adjusts itself to the connection. I try very hard to plan my purchased movies ahead, but I wish I could figure out this dl thing for purchases. I've trolled Apple's boards and found many people with the same issue but no real answers. Maybe it's just the way it is?

TIA for any answers.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

sixnsolid said:


> Can you explain that to me? What are you using to do it and are you storing on the ATV or on a computer? TIA . I have seventy eleven DVDs I'd love use on ATV.
> 
> I am curious about just how you guys are using your ATV. I really like it, but dl times are looooooong. I saw a small improvement changing my router, but non hd movies still run between 25 min and and hour to dl. I have had similar issues with rentals. I don't notice a problem with streaming Netflix, but I understand it adjusts itself to the connection. I try very hard to plan my purchased movies ahead, but I wish I could figure out this dl thing for purchases. I've trolled Apple's boards and found many people with the same issue but no real answers. Maybe it's just the way it is?
> 
> TIA for any answers.


I don't do it often enough to remember how it's done, but DH does the DVD ripping with a free program called Handbrake (we have a Mac). They're stored on our computer's hard drive. We haven't bought any downloads on the ATV, so can't really address that (I know my daughter & her husband occasionally do that with their Playstation and say the same thing - LOOONG download times.) Occasionally the movie trailers get hung up downloading, but not as often now that we have the new ATVs.


----------

